# Forum General General Discussion  Rammstein - Moskau....  Guest singer?

## fantom605

I love Rammstein.  Their music is great.  I have been wondering about this for some time, and for some reason, it just dawned on me to ask the forum.  Is there a Russian woman in Rammstein, or is she a guest singer only in the song "Moskau"?  I haven't heard her in any other song.  
  Also, much props for Rammstein's version of "Barbie Girl".  I know that it isn't anywhere near a direct translation, but a funny song nonetheless...
 -Fantom

----------


## ponzu

I believe you're talking about Zemfira, and yes, she is a guest singer. 
Check the rest of her stuff.  Google Земфира, there may be some mp3's out there.  There are some on eMule if you're into it.  She rocks.

----------


## Indra

The guest singer in "Moskau" is Victoria Fersch. She's Estonian or German, I think. She speaks/sings Russian without accent. The Rammstein management had aimed to make a duet with TATU at first, but gave up in the end. They invited Victoria because her voice sounds like TATU. 
Rammstein's Barbie girl is a FAKE!!! 
I've heard  remakes for "Sonne" and "Tier" by T. Bulanova, they were really really funny, and several remixes Rammstein+Zemfira, and some parodies in Russian.

----------


## ponzu

Sorry! Regrettably I don't know that much about Rammstein (or even Zemfira). 
I have a recording called "Rammstein live aus Moskau".  I undestand it's a pretty clever remix featuring both Zemfira, Rammstein and the audience cheering - and yet it never really happened. 
See http://maffin.ru/articles/paper-01.htm

----------


## fantom605

Thanks for the info, I'll definitely check out both Zemfira and Victoria Fersch.   And yes, I know that Rammstein's version of "Barbie Girl" is a fake, that's what I meant by "I know it's nowhere near a direct translation", the words are completely different, and the theme isn't the same at all... 
  Wow, I would really like to see Rammstein and Taty together...  Someday, maybe...  
 -Fantom

----------


## Volk

I've heard Till sing in Russian in a song they did called 'Schtiel'.  http://herzeleid.com/en/lyrics/misc#schtiel.  
Either he has a good Russian accent or I'm bad at interpreting Russian accents. He still sounds German though in that particular song. Maybe because his trill can be heard as both languages. 
Rammstein and t.A.T.u would be great to hear some day...

----------


## Indra

> I've heard Till sing in Russian in a song they did called 'Schtiel'.  http://herzeleid.com/en/lyrics/misc#schtiel.  
> Either he has a good Russian accent or I'm bad at interpreting Russian accents. He still sounds German though in that particular song. Maybe because his trill can be heard as both languages. 
> Rammstein and t.A.T.u would be great to hear some day...

 It was the unofficial cover for the song by "Aria". Till has a a heavy German accent in Russain, though he speaks Russain pretty good. Paul Landers speaks Russian almost without accent.

----------


## ST

new album was released, "Rosenrot"!  :: 
lol, I can understand about 50% word in the first song....bensin, gasolin, nitroglizerin, vaselin....  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> new album was released, "Rosenrot"! 
> lol, I can understand about 50% word in the first song....bensin, gasolin, nitroglizerin, vaselin....

 It's not that hard, is it?

----------


## ST

well, i think it`s much more harder (and better) when "reise reise"...

----------


## Indra

> ST wrote: 
> new album was released, "Rosenrot"!  
> lol, I can understand about 50% word in the first song....bensin, gasolin, nitroglizerin, vaselin....    
> It's not that hard, is it?

  

> well, i think it`s much more harder (and better) when "reise reise"...

   ::   ::  
Good pun  ::

----------


## pisces

> well, i think it`s much more harder (and better) when "reise reise"...

 ...te quierrrrrro puta!  :: 
Spanish words with German pronunciation sound fantastic!

----------


## fantom605

He says that on Reise, reise?  Whoa, I have to pay attention! 
 -Fantom

----------


## pisces

> He says that on Reise, reise?  Whoa, I have to pay attention! 
>  -Fantom

 Must I be legally prosecuted for pressing the "Quote" button on the wrong message?

----------

